# Make your own Musky Bass lures and leaders



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is an inexpensive method I came up with for making lures without spending a bunch. I call it the Will Wire Wrap and Will Wire Twist.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's good. I make Muskie spinners but I have two regular wire benders. The only real advatage I see with them over this method is that they are much faster.


----------

